# Painted Walls



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I tried to tell them with fresh paint on the walls the ceilings might look dirty. But no, they said just a price for walls. So now that im done i get called back wondering why the ceiling is not painted. So off to the paint store i go. 
Btw, its clearly written on my proposal. 7 years of college and im the dummy. Lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> I tried to tell them with fresh paint on the walls the ceilings might look dirty. But no, they said just a price for walls. So now that im done i get called back wondering why the ceiling is not painted. So off to the paint store i go.
> Btw, its clearly written on my proposal. 7 years of college and im the dummy. Lol


That's their way of playing dumb!! :yes:

After the walls were painted they found out how right you were !

Let me guess....While you were painting the walls you could have easily 
Painted the ceilings at the same time ? Now It's time to start up again which will cost you more time and them more money ? When It would have been cheaper If they had just listened to the pro In the first place??? Am I right? 

I see It all the time! Being a tight ass will always cost them more money In the end...Sad thing Is!!! They never seem to realize it!!

It's called brain damage!!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Did ya get paid? i would be getting at least some cash up front and they would be getting a bill for the Ceilings. Wouldnt be a big deal if ya got a sprayer but if your doing them by hand thats a beyatch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Couldnt spray. The rooms are packed with nice furniture. Moving all that around to get the ceiling painted was awsome. Loved setting up twice and working bass akwards. It all worked out and clients are happy. $$$


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> $$$


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: We ain't in this for health our are we!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Same thing happen to me a few yrs. back.Ask client since I was painting her townhouse condo walls if she wanted her ceilings freshly coated as well cause they often look dingy after doing walls.She said they dont look that bad leave them then she took off out of town on a vacation.Got her done left bill and she called when she got back saying you know your were right about the ceilings could you come back and paint them?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

MUDBONE said:


> Same thing happen to me a few yrs. back.Ask client since I was painting her townhouse condo walls if she wanted her ceilings freshly coated as well cause they often look dingy after doing walls.She said they dont look that bad leave them then she took off out of town on a vacation.Got her done left bill and she called when she got back saying you know your were right about the ceilings could you come back and paint them?


Cutting in the ceiling side after walls are painted bites donkey sacks. I gave up after several feet and just went past and re cut in the wall side once dried. 
Then to top it off the husband walks in and said i was being rude for using earbuds for music while i work. I could have repeated what his wife told me about his shortcomings and how he is a minute man but i apologized and finished the job. 
I will miss her yoga pants though.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

............because they paid to paint the walls maybe? :whistling2:........ask them how come they didn't pay for the ceiling to be painted............


----------

